# The death of Zyzz



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone else hear about this or is it all bull


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Who's Zyzz?


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Who's Zyzz?


Google mate...http://www.zyzz.com.au/


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

cellaratt said:


> Google mate...http://www.zyzz.com.au/


Isn't he the 'brother' of the other one who got done for steroids?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

all balls i reckon like david guetta last week


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Isn't he the 'brother' of the other one who got done for steroids?


Don't know...Never heard of him until now...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

whats supposed to have happened if he is dead


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

Who is he?


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Dont be jelly, mirin hard rip


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

well if he is dead RIP, liked his videos, funi heur


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Apparently his brother 'chestbrah' posted an RIP comment on his facebook wall.

Even though he was a love/hate character he was funny.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

omg just been on some site and they are comparing him to Arnold for what he has done for bodybuilding wtf , he was a skinny ripped guy with no legs


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

jstarcarr said:


> omg just been on some site and they are comparing him to Arnold for what he has done for bodybuilding wtf , he was a skinny ripped guy with no legs


Ok I wouldn't compare him to Arnold nor would I say he has done a great deal for bb'ing.

He is hilarious though and I'd give both testicles to have his aesthetics.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> omg just been on some site and they are comparing him to Arnold for what he has done for bodybuilding wtf , he was a skinny ripped guy with no legs


I'm not sure what the deal is. People posting how he got them in the gym and made them train and get healthier and stuff. The only thing I've ever heard about him is these annoying catchphrases and people saying how annoying he is.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Saw on another thread, he fled from Oz to Thailand as his brother 'chestbrah' snitched to the police about the steroid dealing amongst a biker gang and so was in trouble in Oz..

If thats true, maybe they faked his death to keep him out of trouble, its plausible IMO

Anyways, if it is true RIP


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Never heard of him, heard of chestbrah though, wasn't he a member here briefly?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

It was bro that done for the steroid shizz ain't it?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Yeah got let off with $400 fine


Oh really?

How do you know? What was the extent of it? Just possession or selling?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

That FB message makes me hate him.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sy. said:


> Can hardly judge considering half the sh!te you post tbh.. He's having a laugh.. when they are serious, Said and his brother seem very genuine guys


Sorry mate, I didn't realise you were a fanboy.


----------



## curiousone (May 11, 2011)

sure hope it is a joke, he does provide me with good laughs....it would be really sad if it were true, sick joke if not.


----------



## RSHC (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope its not true but its starting to look like it is. I thought he was a funny guy and did inspire people to grab life by the balls and not give a **** about what other people think by not taking yourself too seriously. RIP if its true, he lived life to the max. Sick joke if its not.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

He was a bell but ripped to [email protected]!

I like that his mate is going to ride a bike in his memory! I know that's what I'd want if I died, for my mate to go for a nice cycle in my memory!


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, I ve read every post in this thread.I still have no idea who this bloke was/is, or what he does.Perhaps its a generation thing?


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

essexboy said:


> Well, I ve read every post in this thread.I still have no idea who this bloke was/is, or what he does.Perhaps its a generation thing?


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Mirin hard.

Troll's be trolling

misc - umad?


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hes a ledg. RIP


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Never heard of him either but not a bad way to die IMO. If it is true then rip dude i didn't know


----------



## Rick_86 (May 12, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

For anyone who hates him, you fell for his tricks.... the boy was an actor and very successful because of his intelligence, having known how he made his money i think he was a great entrepreneur, he made him self famous with a ridiculous personality and then he had 1000's of kids wanting to be like him who he charge money for workout plans / diets etc... Not only that, he made a killing from sponsorship deals and Supplement companies flew him all over the world. For all those who hated him, you just jel 

RIP Aziz


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

ture bill ehh.. shame he is brown bread he represented most peoples goals in life.


----------



## roadz (Aug 28, 2008)

jstarcarr said:


> omg just been on some site and they are comparing him to Arnold for what he has done for bodybuilding wtf , he was a skinny ripped guy with no legs


Comments like this make me laugh. The guy was in ridiculous shape. RIP Zyzz


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

RIP bro


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

with any luck all this nonsensical shite that keeps getting spouted will die with him


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Damm RIP mate, hoped it wasnt true. Gave me some good laughs and some good tracks


----------



## datdere (Jul 26, 2011)

Feel bad for his brother. Everyone's going to blame steroids for this.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

datdere said:


> Feel bad for his brother. Everyone's going to blame steroids for this.


kinda could be related


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Seems weird dieing of cardiac arrest at 22? unless underlying issue im going to guess it was from drugs of some sort?


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

He was a bit of a tool but you couldn't fault his physique. RIP to the guy.

Here's a link to his body-building bible from his fan site seeing as he's not gonna need the $60 per copy any more!!!! Nothing in it that most of us don't already know but an interesting read if a little brief:

http://zyzzcentral.com/2011/05/26/zyzz-bodybuilding-bible/

(links near the bottom of the page)


----------



## datdere (Jul 26, 2011)

SK-XO said:


> Seems weird dieing of cardiac arrest at 22? unless underlying issue im going to guess it was from drugs of some sort?


He was well known for taking cocaine and was taking it in thailand. He posted on facebook that coca cola is great in thailand. He was on a lot of clen as well. He done some crazy cycles with high doses of tren


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I cant believe it i fvcking love Zyzz!!!!

Such a young age to die and he was such a sick cvnt!

R.I.P Az!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

cant say ive ever heard of him


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Anyone know how he died?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

The guy was on a **** load of gear and other stuff + rec. drugs, that + the heat + the stress is what caused his death I think. Check Tim Sharyks facebook, says there he was running high dose GH +Test+deca+dbol+stanz in one go.

RIP such a terrible way to die, alone, with no friends about you. He did inspire me and will continue to inspire me.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Sy. said:


> We should all get shredded in memory of Zyzz :'(


Right on bro!


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pretty shocking, hes only just come on to my radar in the last week, now he's dead...Good physic bit of a shame but IF it was self inflicted, no sympathy from me.


----------



## datdere (Jul 26, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> The guy was on a **** load of gear and other stuff + rec. drugs, that + the heat + the stress is what caused his death I think. Check Tim Sharyks facebook, says there he was running high dose GH +Test+deca+dbol+stanz in one go.
> 
> RIP such a terrible way to die, alone, with no friends about you. He did inspire me and will continue to inspire me.


He's been doing tons of steroids for years now. He took a lot of clen as well constantly. Was he running that cycle in Thailand?


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I heard he OD'd on coke and had a heart attack.

Some tool is posting around he died of a steroid related heart issue.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

THE Mitch said:


> I heard he OD'd on coke and had a heart attack.
> 
> *Some tool is posting around he died of a steroid related heart issue*.


too predictable


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Yeah steroids will take a big part f the rap in this

But cheap drugs over in Thailand could b the main one!

Sad to see such a young live gone! He would have went far in life!


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

datdere said:


> He's been doing tons of steroids for years now. He took a lot of clen as well constantly. Was he running that cycle in Thailand?


Yeah he was drug assisted most his lifting life, he took a lot of clen and apparantly scary high doses of tren along with everything else.

That cycle is what he was supposedly on but I cant say for sure, Tim Sharky posted it on his facebook, look it up, Sharky was meant to bemeeting Zyzz out in Thailand he basically hints that it's this that has fked him over.

Also hints at zyzz going crazy over the super cheap rec. drugs along with super cheap GH/Gear.

I'm not bothered so much about that, just sad he is no longer with us.


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Guy was hilarious, albeit an act. He made me laugh.

Adopted his "disregard females, acquire dance moves" quote


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

the guy seemed a good laugh. great condition he had. such a shame so young.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Dieing in Thailand is probably the best way to go, he was a sick ****. legend


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Great physique, bellend. Chestbrah posted before a fb convo that zyzz had stringing some bird along then crushing her callin her a fat mess or something. That to me doesn't make him a legend but a pr**k - too young to die but a pr**k nonetheless rip


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

i thought this was a joke at first hes actually dead. he was harmless, he gave alot of people motivation to work out, he was a positive character. before he started lifting he was a bag of bones then in a year looked pretty damn good. Imo i reckon he took way too much aas and too young. Near the end he was probably doing all kinds of drugs which all contributed. I remember his quote "live fast die young", i have a feeling he knew exactly what the consequences were. good. Imo i reckon he took way too much aas and too young. Near the end he was probably doing all kinds of drugs which all contributed. I remember his quote "live fast die young", i have a feeling he knew exactly what the consequences were.


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Link to his book.

http://file.si/pfiles/175677/zyzzs-bodybuilding-bible.pdf


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Sy. said:


> Bangkok has him now


Genuine lol

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

i hope it's just a huge troll job, way too young to die


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

Bert Stare said:


> i hope it's just a huge troll job, way too young to die


Strong user name.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

Jack3dUP said:


> Strong user name.


lewl


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

JKDRob said:


> Link to his book.
> 
> http://file.si/pfiles/175677/zyzzs-bodybuilding-bible.pdf


Cheers for that reps mate!


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/sydney-nsw/bodybuilder-aziz-zyzz-shavershian-killed-by-heart-defect/story-e6freuzi-1226112713390


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Probably from all that cocaine he was doing in Thailand

(He did post on his fanpage that it was good quality over there, but that seems to have been deleted).

R.I.P BRA


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

Dieing at 22 even though youre in great shape is just tragic. i knew he scoffed down the clen and high doses of tren etc but can cocaine really have killed him like that?


----------



## Harelquinn (Jun 25, 2010)

its bull believe me he isn't dead hes just being a troll as usual and hes gonna come back with some **** like I R JESUS lololol his crew are reputable trollers. Especially on other bodybuildin sites.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

depends how much he stuffed up his nose


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

We also don't know what was in this cocaine, the amounts\quality.


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

R.I.P. DON'T KNOW WHO HE WAS,BUT ITS SAD WHEN SOMEONE DIES.


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

This is terrible! The guy was in incredible shape, and it just seems a bit hard to believe. Also just goes to show that the media potrayal or fit and healthy isn't always the case!

EDIT: Turns out he had a heart condition, so could have happened at any time, but the steds and coke certainly will have made it worse


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

Harelquinn said:


> its bull believe me he isn't dead hes just being a troll as usual and hes gonna come back with some **** like I R JESUS lololol his crew are reputable trollers. Especially on other bodybuildin sites.


Im pretty sure its real. Unless the journalists are into faking someones death too. One of the journalists confirmed it on her twitter and spoke to his mother, i doubt she would even waste time on faking a relatively unknown persons death


----------



## Mr.Hench (Oct 4, 2009)

DanB said:


> This is terrible! The guy was in incredible shape, and it just seems a bit hard to believe. Also just goes to show that the media potrayal or fit and healthy isn't always the case!
> 
> EDIT: Turns out he had a heart condition, so could have happened at any time, but the steds and coke certainly will have made it worse


Apparently young people die of this all the time it could be "Sudden adult death syndrome"www.smh.com.au/executive-style/culture/blogs/all-men-are-liars/zyzz-to-zilch-in-22-years-20110811-1ioik.html


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

prob Hypertrophic cardiomyopathy or something similar

very sad


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

This death report will lead to an aura of mystery about him and make him a bigger legend,because some people will think this death is faked.

I bet within a year there will be sightings of Zyzz in Thailand. Wether true or false.

The guy will really become the bloddy son of Zeus lol.

I can imagine this young man lived a life fuller than most people 50 years of age.

Heavy mirin you sick ****.

ZYZZ RIP


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Rip brah. Class guy.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

JKDRob said:


> Link to his book.
> 
> http://file.si/pfiles/175677/zyzzs-bodybuilding-bible.pdf


Had a skim through that.

lol fair play to the chap for taking time out to write a book but its full of ****.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> Had a skim through that.
> 
> lol fair play to the chap for taking time out to write a book but its full of ****.


whats in it?


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

fatmanstan! said:


> whats in it?


have a read from the link in the previous page.

a little gem being that is "you have to get a pump to grow...."


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Its not that bad, but considering the amount o ASS he was on its a bit hypocritical.


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> whats in it?


I had a read its just the basic's to building muscle which most people already know, but a good read none the less.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

It doesnt matter what party you sit in, lover or hater he was funny and I bet he was a right laugh.

The forum will naturally say Steroids played no part but I cant help think that if he didnt push that stuff through him, train so hard and party so hard it wouldnt have killed him.

That said a heart defect will get you sooner or later if not detected. Either way the lad has passed so respect to him for living a bright, successful but very short life.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

if the coke was good, and he was on holiday, he probably tried to do too much before he had to go back home, plus daily high doses of clen, then his congential heart problems are gonna kick off im guessing. anway RIP


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

keano said:


> This death report will lead to an aura of mystery about him and make him a bigger legend,because some people will think this death is faked.
> 
> I bet within a year there will be sightings of Zyzz in Thailand. Wether true or false.
> 
> ...


cringe


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

you mirin bra?


----------



## chezzer (Apr 17, 2008)

sad if true


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

Lycan Prince said:


> you mirin bra?


this you bruh, I am mirin' your zyzzthetics (nohomo)


----------



## Metzer (Jun 20, 2011)

never heard of the guy before but he had a ripped physique, too bad it ended like it did


----------



## TheBlondMyth (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

How do people know what gear he was running?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Barker said:


> How do people know what gear he was running?


they generally dont. this is the internet remember, we just make stuff up and say it as gospel


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Always sad to hear about a young life cut short


----------



## Jack3dUP (Apr 7, 2011)

pez1206 said:


> Its not that bad, but considering the amount o ASS he was on its a bit hypocritical.


And he knew he had a heart problem

Thailand, He took AUS $20k, cheap aas, cheap drugs, woman.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

A lot evidence points to Zyzz's death as being real but some members on the MISC at bb.com have different theories. I can only hope Zyzz isn't really dead and this is the most elaborate trolling scheme ever but only time will tell.

Why Zyzz is trolling:

1. http://i.imgur.com/2TGiH.jpg

2. Chestbrah didn't get Zyzz's death date on his tattoo but his friend did.

3. Zyzz is friends with Alki who is known for trolling. offered $1m for someone to streak naked in front of obama. recently trolled london news with a fake assisted suicide.

4. zyzz is known for trolling.

5. the singlets are expensive as fuark ($40). wouldn't cost $14 to make unless supaturk is a dumb f**k and buying them individually instead of bulk buying.

6. zyzz spent $20k in thailand.

7. his mum didn't tell him about his congenital heart condition (lol wtf?).

8. no drugs were found in the toxicology report (which was made suspiciously fast). that means he coincidentally died while in thailand even though drugs wern't involved.

9. could easily pay some thai guy to call the Australian embassy and report the death

10. no reliable thai news sources of a 22 year old tourist dieing around the time of his death

11. can't find thread now, but someone claimed to have called the two hospitals in Bangkok and asked if a guy named aziz had died. they said no.

12. zyzzisdead.com redirects to battlecam.com

also, Zyzz's funeral is the 16th and Alki David's challenge of resurrection is the 19th&#8230;3 days later Jesus rose


----------



## zyzz (Jun 21, 2010)

I never died.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

zyzz said:


> I never died.


Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

zyzz said:


> I never died.


Wonder who this is? Lol


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

zyzz said:


> I never died.


If he is dead this seems a bit disrepectfull imo..


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

his funeral just happened

will try to get pics/vids


----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Bert Stare said:


> his funeral just happened
> 
> will try to get pics/vids


Bump


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

zyzz said:


> I never died.





neurospike7 said:


> Haters gonna hate.





murphy2010 said:


> If he is dead this seems a bit disrepectfull imo..


Read his post and figure it out for yourselfs...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bert Stare said:


> his funeral just happened
> 
> will try to get pics/vids


why on earth do you want pics/vids of some blokes funeral? weirdo


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> why on earth do you want pics/vids of some blokes funeral? weirdo


x2


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Any more news on this one?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/news/sydney-nsw/facebook-favourite-and-aspiring-model-aziz-shavershian-22-dies-in-thailand-sauna/story-e6freuzi-1226111960086


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Any more news on this one?


Death confirmed by family and a half dozen newspaper articles and TV reports. The post-mortem confirmed that a congenital heart defect was the cause of his death.

A memorial was held at Blue Points Reserve in Sydney on 20th August and I believe that this is where he rests.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, thanks guys, he did have a great look about him.

The before and after pics are just freaky.

Good looking kid, but life is more than looks, parties and the like.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

RIP bro, thats my inspiration right there...

http://www.squidoo.com/zyzz


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

shame he died from the way he lived and acted. obv the guy must have had some amazing years and accomplished a lot, but an alleged mixture of cocaine, eph, clen, winstrol and alcohol; with an undiagnosed heart condition is never going to go well for anyone. The guy sets a pretty good standard body wise and im sure he inspired a lot of people. the arrogance lets him down a bit though


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

Zyzz really helped to make a lot more people serious about their diet and training-myself included. It really is a shame he died so young. Proper inspiration.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Great physique but the bloke just came across as an absolute cvntlip.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Miss him everyday.  ((

Live.Laugh.Love <33333


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Miss him everyday.  ((
> 
> Live.Laugh.Love <33333


aware


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Bert Stare said:


> aware


Stay safe.


----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Sad what happened, but damn he could dance lol :thumb:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Riddar said:


> Sad what happened, but damn he could dance lol :thumb:


He was sick at dancing! He's the only person who can pull of Muzza dancing imo!!


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

i rekon that supaturk guy has a better look to him. more mass


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

waffle_head said:


> i rekon that supaturk guy has a better look to him. more mass


Nah eff that. More mass, but not nearly as aesthetic! Tons of people who look like Superturk, never seen anyone who looks quite like Zyzz. Wasn't the biggest guy in the world, but shredded as fuark and sick proportions/genetics etc!


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

pretty aesthetic if u ask me


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, he is "pretty aesthetic".. But zyzz was / is the DEFINITION of aesthetic!


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Supaturk has a 200% better body than Zyzz atm in those pics. Way more mass and better chest and arms. Shame he's dead i got some screenies of zyzz's cycles..

sus 250 + tren ace x 5 over 2 years...


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

He was in top condition no matter what anyone thinks, you see how skinny he was? how much effort he put into it.

He was cocky... top bloke, thats my inspiration and what physic i wanna be if its even possible!

Supaturk looks more bulky, i dont like that, zyzz's size is perfect man

RIP


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Supaturk has a 200% better body than Zyzz atm in those pics. Way more mass and better chest and arms. Shame he's dead i got some screenies of zyzz's cycles..
> 
> sus 250 + tren ace x 5 over 2 years...


Hit me up with them cylcles bro, would want to copy them as i progress in the future, im roid free at moment, but its only a matter of time hhas


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Meh, Skeptical anyone truly knows exactly what Zyzz was using bar close friends in the Aesthetics Crew and Chestbrah! And no amount of cycles you copy will change your genetics and make you look like him.. Chasing something that won't happen.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Meh, Skeptical anyone truly knows exactly what Zyzz was using bar close friends in the Aesthetics Crew and Chestbrah! And no amount of cycles you copy will change your genetics and make you look like him.. Chasing something that won't happen.


wasnt his brother supplying him with gear too? loads of people say dbol and winny, and zyzz mentions them loads in the vids too but im sure he was getting as much of everything down his neck. so true though, there is a reason he is famous for looking like that, because not many normal people can or ever will


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Im 20 been training just over a year... got to this stage without a diet and no steroids.

Pic taken before ive started diet.

Started my diet on monday, and looking to do a test cycle of Dbol in the coming weeks, i will get as close to that shape as i can.

dont want to be bulk, just ripped to fcuk.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Dont think anyone should be really copying Zyzz's cycles to be honest. All speculation.... but I imagine he was on a super amount of gear and stim's for a few years.


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

keano said:


> Dont think anyone should be really copying Zyzz's cycles to be honest. All speculation.... but I imagine he was on a super amount of gear and stim's for a few years.


which ultimately caused his death.. lesson to be learnt there? :whistling:


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Any one actually have any idea what is diet and training looked like ? especially diet ?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Also this is what i used to look like...

Im on a mission.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Go on simply shredded, there's 2 interviews on there iirc with him, where he mentions his alleged routine and diet.

TS99, which is before and after?? Jk lol, good job so far.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

http://www.simplyshredded.com/exclusive-zyzz-interview.html

diet and triaing


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

If you Google zyzz and click on the simplyshredded site, he gives his apparent diet and workout plan.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheers people haha cheeeeekkyyyyyyyyy.

i will do a whole new thread a few months into my diet, with a begining photo, middle and current.

Cheers for website will check it out!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Check out the female section on SS, some f*cking SMOKING birds on there! Discovered Prestin on there.. love at first sight <3


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh its been posted already lol.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Thanks lads, will have a read


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

He was an annoying fuker and loved himself a little too much....... But he did have a great physique. RIP.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Nah eff that. More mass, but not nearly as aesthetic! Tons of people who look like Superturk, never seen anyone who looks quite like Zyzz. Wasn't the biggest guy in the world, but shredded as fuark and sick proportions/genetics etc!


Lettuce be reality, his upper body was like a greek god, but his legs were ****


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

keano said:


> Thanks lads, will have a read


Also check out Josef Rakich, Naso and some of zyzz's mates- Philray especially. Very aesthetic physiques


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JonnyF156 said:


> Also check out Josef Rakich, Naso and some of zyzz's mates- Philray especially. Very aesthetic physiques


Have seen them before. I take it they're all on steroids then? Even Naso and Josef Rakich?


----------



## RFC52 (Jan 4, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Have seen them before. I take it they're all on steroids then? Even Naso and Josef Rakich?


I think they all plead they're natty..but we'll never really no for sure.


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Naso is gorg. Not natty no he uses SuperDrol in 4 weeks blasts in bulks.


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

they secretly love the sausage and so does ts99


----------



## AlbertSteptoe (Dec 26, 2010)

waffle_head said:


> View attachment 73062
> View attachment 73063
> View attachment 73064
> 
> ...


im impressed


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

JonnyF156 said:


> I think they all plead they're natty..but we'll never really no for sure.


Wish they'd just admit it. Kind of lose motivation when realising a lot of them are on AAS. Josef Rakich transformation is impressive:





In the space of two years? hmmm.....


----------



## Crazy-Northerner (May 5, 2011)

The L Man said:


> Wish they'd just admit it. Kind of lose motivation when realising a lot of them are on AAS. Josef Rakich transformation is impressive:
> 
> View attachment 73085
> 
> ...


Why do you lose motivation? in two years that is achievable natty or not. If anything it should motivate you even more!


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

waffle_head said:


> Why do you lose motivation? in two years that is achievable natty or not. If anything it should motivate you even more!


Because I try my best to train hard and eat loads, but the changes are so minor, no one has noticed. Guess I'm doing something wrong lol.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sy. said:


> Check his old BB.com account. Threads started by him outlining his cycle and fat loss drug use.
> 
> Fcuk all compared to some lads first cycles on here


His old one? Opposed to his new one? :tongue: Will have a looky another time! I know he used DNP, remember reading it on another board that he was on!


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

his brother chestbrah is the one on the real heavy ****

he posted his cycle a while back on bb.com and it was insane


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Sy. said:


> He had more than one..


Strong trollin'


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Really? People loved this whoever he was soo much, to me he just looked like a skinny indian kid with a bowl haircut.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah but I love this vid of him squatting a midget looool


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Really? People loved this whoever he was soo much, to me he just looked like a skinny indian kid with a bowl haircut.


A) Going by your DP, he was bigger than you..

B) He was lean as fuark

C) Aesthetic as ****, you mad because your not?

D) How does he have a bowl hair cut?

Based on your above comments, I think you need your eyes tested. Jealously will get you nowhere trololol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

-


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> A) Going by your DP, he was bigger than you..
> 
> B) He was lean as fuark
> 
> ...


Love you.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

DiamondDixie said:


> Really? People loved this whoever he was soo much, to me he just looked like a skinny indian kid with a bowl haircut.


I don't think he was skinny...


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

DiamondDixie said:


> Really? People loved this whoever he was soo much, to me he just looked like a skinny indian kid with a bowl haircut.


I wouldnt class him as 'skinny' mate.....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

some of you lot are seriously in the closet over this fella


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

WOW has he died again #????


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im guessing this thread will be reopened every 6 weeks for some members to load their memory **** bank


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

then they can argue over how much/little gear he did and recreational drugs then post up photos of him in his undies.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> then they can argue over how much/little gear he did and recreational drugs then post up photos of him in his undies.


sounds quite good actually, find me subbed


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur all jelly


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

shut up


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> ur all jelly


baldie


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> shut up


Chill out.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Noticed alot of people saying how skinny, had no legs etc You guys are forgetting he wasnt a competitive bodybuilder nor after to be a mass monster. He was clever how he did things and played for the camera. Id have his body shape overall any day.

plus he did have legs and size


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

geeby112 said:


> Noticed alot of people saying how skinny, had no legs etc You guys are forgetting he wasnt a competitive bodybuilder nor after to be a mass monster. He was clever how he did things and played for the camera. Id have his body shape overall any day.
> 
> plus he did have legs and size


^ pooftah....  thats what the anti-zyzz brigade will call you


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> A) Going by your DP, he was bigger than you..
> 
> B) He was lean as fuark
> 
> ...


A. Really? no I mean really?

B. Lean because there's not much to him

C. Yeah i'll give you that one

D. Bowl haircut finished off with ghd's.

No wonder you wanna move to oz, you wanna j!zz on his grave and bang his queer brother then get a sh!t hair cut and become him.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> Noticed alot of people saying how skinny, had no legs etc You guys are forgetting he wasnt a competitive bodybuilder nor after to be a mass monster. He was clever how he did things and played for the camera. Id have his body shape overall any day.
> 
> plus he did have legs and size


why do birds, suddenly appear, everyime zyzz is near, just like me, geeby112 longs to be, close to zyzz


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> ^ pooftah....  thats what the anti-zyzz brigade will call you


awww :wub:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Just came in here to check he was dead.

As you were....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Smitch said:


> Just came in here to check he was dead.
> 
> As you were....


hes dead but lives on through UKM


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> A. Really? no I mean really?
> 
> B. Lean because there's not much to him
> 
> ...


LOL, if you were as lean as him, you'd be tiny probably! Don't look lean at all in DP.. No one admires fatceps.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> LOL, if you were as lean as him, you'd be tiny probably! Don't look lean at all in DP.. No one admires fatceps.


Shouldn't you be looking for a new source? Once you get real gear you may start growing then.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

lol tw4ts


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> Shouldn't you be looking for a new source? Once you get real gear you may start growing then.


Well 17" inch arms with fake gear, not bad going! No doubt bigger than you were at my age old man lol, will actually look half decent when I'm your age I'm sure, unlike some..


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

DiamondDixie said:


> Shouldn't you be looking for a new source? Once you get real gear you may start growing then.


haters gon' hate brah


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Well 17" inch arms with fake gear, not bad going! No doubt bigger than you were at my age old man lol, will actually look half decent when I'm your age I'm sure, unlike some..


I'm bored of this now, btw how old r u?


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

jed said:


> haters gon' hate brah


What does that even mean? Your that sad you're quoting this sh!t.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Ive got my popcorn, this is getting interesting you nasty biatches


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I've spotted at least 5 people that should be on BB.com lol

no ****/ mirin/ bro etcc all fine if done occasionally/fits the moment, but if you're doing it all the time, leave UKM lol, you'll be more suited to BB.com/ srs.

Come @ me/10


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Can someone please explain the fascination with this fella please ?

I dont get it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> I've spotted at least 5 people that should be on BB.com lol
> 
> no ****/ mirin/ bro etcc all fine if done occasionally/fits the moment, but if you're doing it all the time, leave UKM lol, you'll be more suited to BB.com/ srs.
> 
> Come @ me/10


yep. pricks


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> I've spotted at least 5 people that should be on BB.com lol
> 
> no ****/ mirin/ bro etcc all fine if done occasionally/fits the moment, but if you're doing it all the time, leave UKM lol, you'll be more suited to BB.com/ srs.
> 
> Come @ me/10


>Implying thats only from bb.com


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> Can someone please explain the fascination with this fella please ?
> 
> I dont get it.


You're probably just jealous


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Cythraul said:


> >Implying thats only from bb.com


You mean to say there are more **** sites?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> You're probably just jealous


Of what mate ?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Milky said:


> Of what mate ?


No idea lol


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Aesthetic as fuc k,

Son of zeus, brother of Hercules, king of aesthetics.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> I'm bored of this now, btw how old r u?


20.. You?

I used to post on BB.com when I was younger, its a "funny" website, but full of broscience and useless information. Wasn't until I joined here that I actually learnt something proper about bodybuilding! Still go on there for a laugh occasionally though, some of the stuff people come up with there is beyong bizzare!

TBH, regardless of whether you "like" the Zyzz character, he has a great physique.. It's not even up for debate really, hence why so many people are "mirin" him. No, it's not a typical bb'ing physique, that wasn't the point, it is "aesthetic", which it is. Everyone who hates on him, tends to be jealous. I don't mind people saying they dont find his character funny, because it's not everyones cup of tea, but if you try and detract from his physique, even if "aesthetics" isn't for you - that's just being bitter imo!


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Mattye8 said:


> Aesthetic as fuc k,
> 
> Son of zeus, brother of Hercules, king of aesthetics.


Son of Zeus? Rings a bell that..


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> I've spotted at least 5 people that should be on BB.com lol
> 
> no ****/ mirin/ bro etcc all fine if done occasionally/fits the moment, but if you're doing it all the time, leave UKM lol, you'll be more suited to BB.com/ srs.
> 
> Come @ me/10


I basically said the same, what's the fascination with that kid then log back on later on to find i'm getting hassell from his following. So i've had a bit of fun replying but I will be the bigger man and walk away.

23 btw.


----------



## HVYDUTY100 (Sep 4, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> 20.. You?
> 
> I used to post on BB.com when I was younger, its a "funny" website, but full of broscience and useless information. Wasn't until I joined here that I actually learnt something proper about bodybuilding! Still go on there for a laugh occasionally though, some of the stuff people come up with there is beyong bizzare!
> 
> TBH, regardless of whether you "like" the Zyzz character, he has a great physique.. It's not even up for debate really, hence why so many people are "mirin" him. No, it's not a typical bb'ing physique, that wasn't the point, it is "aesthetic", which it is. Everyone who hates on him, tends to be jealous. I don't mind people saying they dont find his character funny, because it's not everyones cup of tea, but if you try and detract from his physique, even if "aesthetics" isn't for you - that's just being bitter imo!


 Agreed he had a great physique... then again so do many fitness models and the guys on the front of mens health lol, they all have good physiques that are similiar and some are better. Nothing New.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

So l ask again, why are people slagging each other on a uk forum over a dead Aussie ( l think ) who had a decent physique but like many others died before his time.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I think it's the fact that he went from a scrawny teen to great shape in such a short space of time. Also he had a very "live life to the full" approach. Cringey but true.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> 20.. You?
> 
> I used to post on BB.com when I was younger, its a "funny" website, but full of broscience and useless information. Wasn't until I joined here that I actually learnt something proper about bodybuilding! Still go on there for a laugh occasionally though, some of the stuff people come up with there is beyong bizzare!
> 
> TBH, regardless of whether you "like" the Zyzz character, he has a great physique.. It's not even up for debate really, hence why so many people are "mirin" him. No, it's not a typical bb'ing physique, that wasn't the point, it is "aesthetic", which it is. Everyone who hates on him, tends to be jealous. I don't mind people saying they dont find his character funny, because it's not everyones cup of tea, but if you try and detract from his physique, even if "aesthetics" isn't for you - that's just being bitter imo!


please stop


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Milky said:


> So l ask again, why are people slagging each other on a uk forum over a dead Aussie ( l think ) who had a decent physique but like many others died before his time.


Because he was a character, who people "admired" for whatever reasons!



DiamondDixie said:


> I basically said the same, what's the fascination with that kid then log back on later on to find i'm getting hassell from his following. So i've had a bit of fun replying but I will be the bigger man and walk away.
> 
> 23 btw.


LOL, thought you were like 40 from your pic, no offence! (hence why i said old man earlier!)


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

SonOfZeus said:


> Because he was a character, who people "admired" for whatever reasons!
> 
> LOL, thought you were like 40 from your pic, no offence! (hence why i said old man earlier!)


lol that what having internet battles does to you plus a very hard paper round a mrs and a mortgage.

You like him, I don't lol over.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The line has been drawn, See you around in other threads no more handbags, all the best with your training btw.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

DiamondDixie said:


> lol that what having internet battles does to you plus a very hard paper round a mrs and a mortgage.
> 
> You like him, I don't lol over.
> 
> ...


Nothing personal, only defending my idol wait wat. And you bro!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## JKDRob (Dec 10, 2009)

Come at me bro lol


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

didnt he have a brother called roni?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

i had never heard of him until i read this thread...fair play to him though awesome physique,certainly isnt skinny


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Stay safe, he was a hero in fairness, great physique and diddnt take himself to seriously.

Still he has a cult following on the net, some people are mad for him its unreal.

I am/was a fan personally, who wouldnt want a physique like that? Funny guy as well.

I genuinely did think it was very sad when he died so young

mirin


----------



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Isn't he the 'brother' of the other one who got done for steroids?


His older brother gets called "chest brah" he supposedly got caught with steroids


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Chestbrah is a massive phaggot.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Chestbrah is a massive phaggot.


haters gon' hate brah. you jel?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> haters gon' hate brah. you jel?


Well jel. Naaat. IMO he's ruining Zyzz's legacy. If I was zyzz, i'd of been embarassed to be related to that retard. He's jealous of Zyzz / what zyzz was IMO, but is overlooked because he's on dat der phaggy time. Nom saiyan?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

SonOfZeus said:


> Well jel. Naaat. IMO he's ruining Zyzz's legacy. If I was zyzz, i'd of been embarassed to be related to that retard. He's jealous of Zyzz / what zyzz was IMO, but is overlooked because he's on dat der phaggy time. Nom saiyan?


not idea what you are on about. no idea


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> not idea what you are on about. no idea


Nyaaaa maaaad


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

you kids are weird these days


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Well jel. Naaat. IMO he's ruining Zyzz's legacy. If I was zyzz, i'd of been embarassed to be related to that retard. He's jealous of Zyzz / what zyzz was IMO, but is overlooked because he's on dat der phaggy time. Nom saiyan?


I dunno, maybe he is jealous. Hell I'd be jealous if he was related to me but I don't think it was a hateful jealousy. He wanted his brother to do well, he's always posting about how he misses him etc etc and here he talks to the camera about them


----------



## Anderson51188 (Jan 31, 2012)

SonOfZeus said:


> Nyaaaa maaaad


Your Mirin brah


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Never said hateful jealously, but he must have hated the fact that Zyz got all the attention, and he's just some phaggot that no one has ever really liked.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Never said hateful jealously, but he must have hated the fact that Zyz got all the attention, and he's just some phaggot that no one has ever really liked.


Have you seen the recent Chesbrah v Jailbaitwarrior battle, lol?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Have you seen the recent Chesbrah v Jailbaitwarrior battle, lol?


Yes hahaha, JBW's response that he put up this morning was priceless! JBW cracks me up.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> Yes hahaha, JBW's response that he put up this morning was priceless! JBW cracks me up.


Haha JBW rinses him everytime. Also his rant on fat people was harsh but funny!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

have to say, i think hes funny as fook.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

The L Man said:


> Haha JBW rinses him everytime. Also his rant on fat people was harsh but funny!


Harsh, but funny as f*ck, and in a sense, kind of true LOL. JBW for prime minister!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The L Man said:


> Have you seen the recent Chesbrah v Jailbaitwarrior battle, lol?


Link?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/jailbaitwarrior#p/a/u/0/LFRfXw9W6Jg

That's the only one you need to watch lolz.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

As soon as I saw the big fat advert for his "bodybuilding bible" for 50 quid I stopped caring.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> i had never heard of him until i read this thread...fair play to him though awesome physique,certainly isnt skinny


I bet he fcukin is now BRAH lol.. cnut will be a skeleton now !!!


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> I bet he fcukin is now BRAH lol.. cnut will be a skeleton now !!!


still proberly bigger than some of the keyboard warriors on here haha


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

SonOfZeus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/user/jailbaitwarrior#p/a/u/0/LFRfXw9W6Jg
> 
> That's the only one you need to watch lolz.


Seems pretty dumb and stupid to me? also very anoying accent!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

HAWKUS said:


> still proberly bigger than some of the keyboard warriors on here haha


YOU MAYBE YES pmsl X


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

PMSL @ the fat people video.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Can't believe that this dude looks like a men's health model. The way he's talked about I expected an IFBB pro.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> YOU MAYBE YES pmsl X


just wish i had the same hair cut as him now


----------



## chris4aka (Sep 15, 2008)

this site has virus's do not go on!!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Milky said:


> Can someone please explain the fascination with this fella please ?
> 
> I dont get it.


Basically there's a lot of closet gays on here.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Basically there's a lot of closet gays on here.


Rest in peace, sweet prince.


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe ill kick start this thread again... :whistling:


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Way too small to die of roids! Guys you can be that big and ripped if you jab 1g of test and tren a week! Just don't come off and use clen and dnp out of a pez dispenser


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

hes been 6ft under a while now but bet he still looks better than 80% onhere =p

still mirin brah! RIP


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Haters are jealous becuase they look like shizzz, simples. No one 'mirin their turd physiques!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

and the love fest continues


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

How many of you actually knew the guy?


----------



## Vibora (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn, never knew there were so many miscers on here...

But yes, will be forever mirin <3


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Vibora said:


> Damn, never knew there were so many *miscers* on here...
> 
> But yes, will be forever mirin <3


what?


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Why does it matter if anyone knew him or not? People admire Arney, Ronnie, Jay, do you know any of them? No... Stop trying to make pathetic arguments because you're jealous of how he looked, and that people actually admire(d) his physique and not yours lolz.

Probably why you don't have a pic of yourself up either.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

*Mirin* (?? or ????) is an essential condiment used in Japanese cuisine, consisting of 40%-50% sugar.[1] It is a kind of rice wine similar to sake, but with a lower alcohol content-14%[2] instead of 20%. There are three general types. The first is hon mirin (lit. true mirin),[3] which contains alcohol. The second is shio mirin, which contains alcohol as well as 1.5% salt[1] to avoid alcohol tax. The third is shin mirin (lit. new mirin),[4] or mirin-fu chomiryo (lit. mirin-like seasoning),[5] which contains less than 1% alcohol yet retains the same flavour.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Why does it matter if anyone knew him or not? People admire Arney, Ronnie, Jay, do you know any of them? No... Stop trying to make pathetic arguments because you're jealous of how he looked, and that people actually admire(d) his physique and not yours lolz.
> 
> Probably why you don't have a pic of yourself up either.


Lol what was that little rant about there...nothing to do with the question i asked. What i said was who actually new him? probably no one so why chat sh!t about people. And whats this about pics i forgot you were the next ronnie coleman m8


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I wish bob!

Why does it matter if anyone knew him then, I don't get it? Just trying to be controversial for the sake of it..

No, I just have the balls to put a pic up, you're all to ready to try and slate other people's physiques but don't even have a pic of yourself up? Strong ****. umad?

Edit: re-reading, you didn't slate his physique, so I'll withdraw that, but the rest of my argument still stands lol.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I wish bob!
> 
> Why does it matter if anyone knew him then, I don't get it? Just trying to be controversial for the sake of it..
> 
> ...


People are always so fast to be cheeky behind a computer p!sses me off. When did it take balls to put a pic of yourself on, thers loads of people who dont have them on, think ill put one on just to shut u up


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I wish bob!
> 
> Why does it matter if anyone knew him then, I don't get it? Just trying to be controversial for the sake of it..
> 
> ...


your face is blocked out by the way, so your body could be anyone unless your a minstrel


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

barsnack said:


> your face is blocked out by the way, so your body could be anyone unless your a minstrel


hahaha! :lol:


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Zeus .... You sound like you really admire this guy
> 
> You seem to get a bit wound up when folk have a pop .


I do admire his physique, and think from his videos he was a funny c*nt. umad?



dr gonzo said:


> People are always so fast to be cheeky behind a computer p!sses me off


How am I being cheeky? I've called you out on your point, because you are just trying to be controversial as far as I can tell.

End of the day, he had a great physiue, NO ONE can deny that. He wasn't the biggest, he didn't aim to be, he aimed for "aesthetics". He's certainly more aesthetic than anyone on here, especially all of them who seem to try and slate him funnily enough.. Fair enough if you don't find him funny and don't like his attitude, but if you try and say he didn't look good, you're delusional and jealous lol..


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

barsnack said:


> your face is blocked out by the way, so your body could be anyone unless your a minstrel


Can't see your face either.. and given you don't know what my face even looks like, if you could see the face, it still wouldn't prove it was me?

Herp derp lol. However if I was going to use a fake pic, I think I'd try and find one a little more impressive (although I'll take it as a compliment that I must look good enough to potentially be a fake pic! Cutey. :blush: )


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> I do admire his physique, and think from his videos he was a funny c*nt. umad?
> 
> How am I being cheeky? I've called you out on your point, because you are just trying to be controversial as far as I can tell.
> 
> End of the day, he had a great physiue, NO ONE can deny that. He wasn't the biggest, he didn't aim to be, he aimed for "aesthetics". He's certainly more aesthetic than anyone on here, especially all of them who seem to try and slate him funnily enough.. Fair enough if you don't find him funny and don't like his attitude, but if you try and say he didn't look good, you're delusional and jealous lol..


Well lets just say u wouldnt be using this tone if we were face to face so think cheeky as what you like it to mean


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

dr gonzo said:


> Well lets just say u wouldnt be using this tone if we were face to face. And as pointed out your face is coverd so...


HAHAHA, shutup you keyboard warrior, getting upset becuase you look awful and no one is "mirin" you, so you try and be an internet tough guy? LOL, that's embarassing. Grow a pair.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> Can't see your face either.. and given you don't know what my face even looks like, if you could see the face, it still wouldn't prove it was me?
> 
> Herp derp lol. However if I was going to use a fake pic, I think I'd try and find one a little more impressive (although I'll take it as a compliment that I must look good enough to potentially be a fake pic! Cutey. :blush: )


if it is you, take that photo again but wear the lampshade on your head


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:
 

> HAHAHA, shutup you keyboard warrior, getting upset becuase you look awful and no one is "mirin" you, so you try and be an internet tough guy? LOL, that's embarassing. Grow a pair.


Your the one whos chatting sh!t callin me a keyboard warrior lol. ofcourse im getting upset im in the middle of a cycle and feel like ripping your throat out as i type this


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Come on lads, be a sick cvunt not a hard cvunt.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)




----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

barsnack said:


> if it is you, take that photo again but wear the lampshade on your head


 :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


>


is that a drawing of you??


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

dr gonzo said:


> Your the one whos chatting sh!t callin me a keyboard warrior lol. ofcourse im getting upset im in the middle of a cycle and feel like ripping your throat out as i type this


You're embarassing yourself.. Go to the gym, train, and then take a photo when you look like you lift barry big time, stop trying to be an internet hard man, the only thing it proves is that youve got all the built up tension from reality, but you can't take it out because there's nothing you can do, and hence you try and let it out on a forum LOLOL.

Jakes on you.

Edit: Anyway not going to bother replying to you anymore. No point arguing with some fustrated e-warrior who thinks hes big time behind a keyboard because he ain't big time in reality. Good luck controlling your "mid cycle e-rage".

Live, Laugh, Love <33333


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Come on lads, be a sick cvunt not a hard cvunt.
> 
> hz3p-k4jkGA[/MEDIA]]


that was lovely thanks


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

SonOfZeus said:


> You're embarassing yourself.. Go to the gym, train, and then take a photo when you look like you lift barry big time, stop trying to be an internet hard man, the only thing it proves is that youve got all the built up tension from reality, but you can't take it out because there's nothing you can do, and hence you try and let it out on a forum LOLOL.
> 
> Jakes on you.


Whos trying to be a hardman please? Would you let someone built like a lat talk sh!t to you in the street? no so why would i on the internet lol.. i cant see the difference please enlighten me. Im embarrasing my self yet i dont feel embarrased so i cant see the problem, So just coz i havent botherd putting a pic on means im a skinny phag does it i lift almost ed so again whats the problem. like i said ill take a pic n put it up soon enough to shut u up


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

im just busy looking for one on google.... :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashman said:


>


tried but could not jizz to it


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashman said:


> Hmmmmmm.... "If you say phaggot slowly it sounds like Ashcrapper"


wanna ****?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

in china, do they call their best plates 'plates' or 'china plates' like we would here


----------



## Mattye8 (Jun 21, 2011)

Still watch his videos whilst sippin my pre workout. forever mirin'


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

At the end of the day he was a funny fcuker and looked in top shape, haters are jealous because he had it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Bashman said:


> In famous words taken from bison over at PHF - why'd you have to turn every thread into a jizz munching, ball licking, nipple sucking phaggotry fest


I do?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TS99 said:


> At the end of the day he was a funny fcuker and looked in top shape, haters are jealous because he had it.


I am not jealous of him onee bit mate TBH.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

strong indian










did zyzz get facial surgery after this because he looks really indian here lol


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Bert Stare said:


> strong indian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No picture mate? lol.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Am I the only person that couldn't give a fu*c*k about Aziz "Zyzz" Shavershian?? I'm sure he is of Indian descent.

He was a complete d*i*ck anyway. Such a douche.

Oh and I'm really not jealous.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Sy. said:


> How many people have you inspired to get into bodybuilding or just live a healthier lifestyle? hmm
> 
> He was a clever bloke.. built up this huge online persona which everyone loved or hated.. usually old fuddy duddys that hated it.
> 
> Then took out his clothing line, supp company and diet plan and cashed in big time


Good on him. I'm sure there are pro bodybuilders out there that have their own supp companies, DY for a start and own clothing line but you never see anyone harping on about that.

So he made a big fan base, so did Rebecca Black with her Friday video :S

Don't care how successful he was he was still a total douche. And lets face it, if anyone seen a guy on a night out wearing the sh!t he wore they'd call them a douche.

And he could still fit into skinny jeans so he weren't no bodybuilder.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I didnt know him :whistling:


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

before zyzz started lifting/juicing lol


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

F.M.J said:


> Good on him. I'm sure there are pro bodybuilders out there that have their own supp companies, DY for a start and own clothing line but you never see anyone harping on about that.
> 
> So he made a big fan base, so did Rebecca Black with her Friday video :S
> 
> ...


Here here

His name is enough to annoy me 'zyzz' this thread title annoys me :yawn:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Preview of a new video coming this month  Released by his brother: chestbrah...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Preview of a new video coming this month  Released by his brother: chestbrah...


any idea when its actually released, cant wait for that


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> any idea when its actually released, cant wait for that


Lmao sarcasm? 24th according to CHESTbrah.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

F.M.J said:


> Good on him. I'm sure there are pro bodybuilders out there that have their own supp companies, DY for a start and own clothing line but you never see anyone harping on about that.
> 
> So he made a big fan base, so did Rebecca Black with her Friday video :S
> 
> ...


how can you judge someone you have never met simply based on their dress sense??

slightly harsh. i never knew the guy but he was successful in what he done.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

herc said:


> how can you judge someone you have never met simply based on their dress sense??
> 
> slightly harsh. i never knew the guy but he was successful in what he done.


killing himself? cant argue with that


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> killing himself? cant argue with that


how did he die dude?? i dont know feck all about him and havent read the thread.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

reports say he stopped breathing


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Tell a hater .... LATER Come at me bro zyzz rip


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

herc said:


> how did he die dude?? i dont know feck all about him and havent read the thread.


Apparently he had a heart attack in a sauna in Bangkok.


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

herc said:


> how did he die dude?? i dont know feck all about him and havent read the thread.


he died from a heart attack in a sauna in thailand where he was partying it up and probably roiding to the max

I heard he had a hereditary heart condition, who know's what caused it

rip anyway


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

definitely should be handed a posthumous award along with Heath Ledger for being the Joker


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

this is sad, RIP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?HL9v6ZEHGL4


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> definitely should be handed a posthumous award along with Heath Ledger for being the Joker


Haha.

"Alright this is a video to all the fvckin' miries out there ****, you mirin' brah?

Well i'll give you more reason to mire now brah, this fvckin' Zyzz brah,

ahhh.. everyone has a little bit of Zyzz in them, every fvckin **** out there you're a fvckin sick **** if you wanna be brah, stop being a fvckin sad **** alright?"


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

The L Man said:


> Haha.
> 
> "Alright this is a video to all the fvckin' miries out there ****, you mirin' brah?
> 
> ...


exactly what I thought when I saw the video


----------



## Proteincarb (Oct 12, 2010)

He looks like he a laugh and enjoyed himself, cant hate on him. Enjoy life, we arnt here long.


----------



## xkrdan (Aug 1, 2011)

Bert Stare said:


> this is sad, RIP
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?HL9v6ZEHGL4


it is sad man... they all seem like a good bunch of guys having a laugh and what just like all of us young fellas do!


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I bet he had his fair share of quim, lucky [email protected]


----------



## narraboth (Jul 25, 2010)

just saw this old news last night, was thinking what dosage will let someone at just 22 has a lethal heart attack by merely using sauna. (since his families said that he lived a 'healthy life style')


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

let phase 2 begin...............

Wheres fat?



narraboth said:


> just saw this old news last night, was thinking what dosage will let someone at just 22 has a lethal heart attack by merely using sauna. (since his families said that he lived a 'healthy life style')


You mean the fatal dosages of reccy stims he was on ?


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

i thought we had got over all this zzzz sh1t


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

How do you pronounce his name?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

cub said:


> How do you pronounce his name?


how its spelt :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

cub said:


> How do you pronounce his name?


Dave


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

narraboth said:


> just saw this old news last night, was thinking what dosage will let someone at just 22 has a lethal heart attack by merely using sauna. (since his families said that he lived a 'healthy life style')


you son of a bitch


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

I gotta say i never knew the guy was Australian.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I didnt know he was dead. RIP


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

^^^ lol neither did i:whistling:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> you son of a bitch


lmao


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

lxm said:


> let phase 2 begin...............
> 
> *Wheres fat?*
> 
> You mean the fatal dosages of reccy stims he was on ?


Seriously where is Fat he's not been on for ages!



cub said:


> How do you pronounce his name?


Think its 'Zeezbrah' kind of like Zebra.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Seriously where is Fat he's not been on for ages!


he's on holiday mate. gone to Thailand


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

thailand, whos got his number he can post back some goods:rolleye:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> he's on holiday mate. gone to Thailand


Hope he's not smashing loads of clen and sitting in saunas trying to recreate his idols last moments!


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

GolfDelta said:


> Hope he's not smashing loads of clen and sitting in saunas trying to recreate his idols last moments!


I would not be surprised, zyzzz is his god :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

GolfDelta said:


> Hope he's not smashing loads of clen and sitting in saunas trying to recreate his idols last moments!


doubt it. just made it up. sure he is fine


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Did zyzz die again? Oh fecking excellent he's double dead now! Now all we need is people to stop posting about the [email protected]!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Did zyzz die again? Oh fecking excellent he's double dead now! Now all we need is people to stop posting about the [email protected]!


show some respect pal. poor fella has only just died and here you are sullying his good name. people like you make me sick


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Pain2Gain said:


> Did zyzz die again? Oh fecking excellent he's double dead now! Now all we need is people to stop posting about the [email protected]!


Come on mate, that's not on. The guy is dead.....

So the correct term is *ex*[email protected]


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Boy in my work is a real zyzz fan boy his phone is full of pixs of him he feels the need to show me them all the time and keep trying to tell me zyzz is not dead and he will be back lol


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Zyzz is dead?!?!?


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

You mirin'


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

CRD said:


> Sure he's not a Christian and he's actually showing you pics of Jesus?


Unless Jesus was on the juice lol


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

cub said:


> How do you pronounce his name?


G o d


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

take a look at youtube, "Zyzz - The Legacy"....good music and a bit of a laugh too, gotta admire his shape.

Hope his family are coping with the loss.


----------

